# Macros taken with my old Nikkor lens



## KongKurs (Dec 1, 2009)

Thought I wanted to share some macrophotos taken with my old Nikkor 55mm f/1.2 mounted with some macrorings on my D90, hope you like them (please, do comment):

















The lens is my old prime used on my old good Nikkormat EL, but a peculiar thing is that I seem to experience a bit of color aberration, mainly on the first and last of these photos. What do you think? 

Is chromatic aberration often present when using macrorings? I've never noticed it on my old Nikkormat...


----------



## T-town photographer (Dec 1, 2009)

I hate snakes but good shots.

Michael


----------

